# 2buckjr running Bazooka on flats



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I sneaked up on the little Pr***K, and he actually kept working
So here you go Chris,,, and others.I don't know how to edit vids, so it's just shoot and go.
Will see if I can post a vid doing the angles, That's where the zookie really pays off. You can get a upright angle tape on in under 2 to 3 seconds. Might be better to wait for basement, it's 9 foot high. The main floor of this house we half to do off the stilts. So that would be more of a video on how fast can you walk on stilts, rather than how fast the zookie is
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2vOO1kHrbs&feature=youtu.be">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2vOO1kHrbs&feature=youtu.be

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2vOO1kHrbs&feature=youtu.be


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Nathan needs to fix this site, nothing but mumbo jumbo appeared when I posted it

sorry guys


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Looking good guys! Goodjob 2buckjr!
Thats an interesting trick! Running right through your corner, wall to wall,﻿ without cutting the tape.
Just cutting it when you wipe. I'd never thought of that. I always cut it at the corner.
Thanks for the video 2Buck! I learnt something from you guys today!
There's something I thought i'd never say! Haha :laughing:


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

*.*

Great video guys but is it me Or 2bckjr look unhappy ? And work with earphone ... And since when you guys got back 2 getter ?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

machinemud said:


> Great video guys but is it me Or 2bckjr look unhappy ? And work with earphone ... And since when you guys got back 2 getter ?


Of course he's unhappy! He works with 2Buck senior! :laughing:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Good on ya Jnr, :thumbsup: Looks good, So.......its a double run 10 box then a tight 12 to finish is it??


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Of course he's unhappy! He works with 2Buck senior! :laughing:


Just before I filmed him, I told him the frenchies have invaded DWT, he was all :blink:...................


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Just before I filmed him, I told him the frenchies have invaded DWT, he was all :blink:...................


Wait until I come down to Glencoe! :boxing:

And ya! I noticed in that mixing thread 2buck, how do you finish your flats? Do you do 4 steps!? Run by me what your process is after you tape.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Wait until I come down to Glencoe! :boxing:
> 
> And ya! I noticed in that mixing thread 2buck, how do you finish your flats? Do you do 4 steps!? Run by me what your process is after you tape.


Hell, maybe ill post a quick vid, were boxing out tomorrow so.......

ill just post 5 or 6 vids, since I don't know how to edit


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Hell, maybe ill post a quick vid, were boxing out tomorrow so.......
> 
> ill just post 5 or 6 vids, since I don't know how to edit


Hehe, nice.
Ya I do 2 passes. I tape, then run my 10" with a guy back blading and then run the 12" with a guy back blading. And that does the trick for us.
I have a video ready for boxes...but im not too happy with it..
Im trying to work on my video production skills a little better...
I wanna make the vids perfect!


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Well done 2bjr :thumbsup:, working at that pace should more than make up for any lost or broken tools of 2bucks, I still think he under values you as a money earner.
By the way.....I think I know why you wear the headphones :sneaky2:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

nice job bud:thumbsup:. Angles has been the only reason Ive thought about getting a zook. Stringin from ground and wiping from ground would be nice.:yes: Ya 2buck If I was you I would definitly work things out with jr. Valuable , no matter which way you skin it.


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

Someones gonna get hurt on that job site,looks to be a mess.Hope it gets cleaned up before you jump on stilts.
Kid looks like a hard worker:thumbsup: good job.Hate to see him get hurt in that mess though,sure would be a valuable loss to your crew.


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

chris said:


> nice job bud:thumbsup:. Angles has been the only reason Ive thought about getting a zook. Stringin from ground and wiping from ground would be nice.:yes: Ya 2buck If I was you *I would definitly work things out with jr.* Valuable , no matter which way you skin it.


Right on. 

If you don't 2buck, I'm going to offer the kid a ticket to Aus. Looks like a hard worker, basic skills in place. 



All true.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Jason said:


> Right on.
> 
> If you don't 2buck, I'm going to offer the kid a ticket to Aus. Looks like a hard worker, basic skills in place.
> 
> ...


 Let the bidding begin:yes:. Forget that, I want to go to Australia:yes:. Can I bring my family? If not Im sure they will be OK:jester:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Jason said:


> Right on.
> 
> If you don't 2buck, I'm going to offer the kid a ticket to Aus. Looks like a hard worker, basic skills in place.
> 
> ...


Screw that! 2buckjr's closest to me than any of you! He's mine! :yes:


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

chris said:


> Let the bidding begin:yes:. Forget that, I want to go to Australia:yes:. Can I bring my family? If not Im sure they will be OK:jester:


Sure. Can they throw a 4' 20'er from a 9" wide plank? 

Seen some pics of your jobs. You're too good for my meatball contracts, Chris. But you're definitely on the short list bro! :thumbup:


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Screw that! 2buckjr's closest to me than any of you! He's mine! :yes:


Don't listen to this guy, 2BkJr. A young finisher should travel, see the world, etc. You'll be fighting back the local chicks with a sanding pole.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Jason said:


> Don't listen to this guy, 2BkJr. A young finisher should travel, see the world, etc. You'll be fighting back the local chicks with a sanding pole.


Hahaha! Or give the girls the pole so they can put it to good use.


----------



## 2buckcanuckjr. (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi everyone.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh Oh - better not read all those posts that are praising you or you may be asking 2buck for a raise. Nice pace you set and good work. :thumbsup:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Whats up 2BJ. Glad to see youre doin good. Dont let the big guy fool ya . He needs ya man and probably the same for you. Lookin forward to more vids of you on the zook.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> I sneaked up on the little Pr***K, and he actually kept working
> So here you go Chris,,, and others.I don't know how to edit vids, so it's just shoot and go.
> Will see if I can post a vid doing the angles, That's where the zookie really pays off. You can get a upright angle tape on in under 2 to 3 seconds. Might be better to wait for basement, it's 9 foot high. The main floor of this house we half to do off the stilts. So that would be more of a video on how fast can you walk on stilts, rather than how fast the zookie is
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2vOO1kHrbs&feature=youtu.be


Looks like he's a chip off the ol' block eh....:thumbup:



2buckcanuckjr. said:


> Hi everyone.


You have been taught well grasshopper.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

machinemud said:


> Great video guys but is it me Or 2bckjr look unhappy ? And work with earphone ... And since when you guys got back 2 getter ?


2buckseniorcitizen is over there bugging him


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuckjr. said:


> Hi everyone.


 Between this job and that big shack coming up ..Put a few dollars aside ,,and buy back your zooka.

You own that tool brother!!:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Jason said:


> Right on.
> 
> If you don't 2buck, I'm going to offer the kid a ticket to Aus. Looks like a hard worker, basic skills in place.
> 
> ...


well Jason, you got a new buddy:yes:

he spent most of the day on the phone convincing his women to move to Australia. he convinced her by the end of the day. So he's all serious now. Be expecting a PM from him.

he wants to be a Aussie now:yes:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuckjr. said:


> Hi everyone.


Hey jnr, I'm getting the hang of your traditional Canuck wave and it's really catching on here ..... and I always get a wave back.......


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

Hmm, no message. Probably can't tear himself away from that awesome Canadian weather. :whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuckjr. (Apr 28, 2011)

I tried to message you jason , but I guess u didnt get it. Very intrrested. I wanna build australia now, ive done canada long enough...


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

2buckcanuckjr. said:


> I tried to message you jason , but I guess u didnt get it. Very intrrested. I wanna build australia now, ive done canada long enough...


I am starting to think that 2buck junior is not really on the computer but 2buck senior is ghost writing this stuff. Trying to stir the pot up again.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Mudshark said:


> I am starting to think that 2buck junior is not really on the computer but 2buck senior is ghost writing this stuff. Trying to stir the pot up again.


Yeah, the 'leaver of tools' under 2bjr.'s listed trade, has me a bit suspicious as well.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> I am starting to think that 2buck junior is not really on the computer but 2buck senior is ghost writing this stuff. Trying to stir the pot up again.


here's your evidence, a video clip that would make the cutting room floor.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YqhS-c2PM78&feature=youtu.be


----------



## 2buckcanuckjr. (Apr 28, 2011)

*Im a real boy!!!!!!*

Geez im real fellas I just dont talk much on the site. I visit once in a ehile,by the way u guys are frikkin hilarious and do some good work. Anyways pm me if u want to. Pz


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Forget austraila jnr, They have snakes and spiders and sharks and jellyfish that can really mess you up, Come to Nz, Its much more fun.


----------



## 2buckcanuckjr. (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey cazna ill stop by nz when im done in ausieland


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

2buckcanuckjr. said:


> Hey cazna ill stop by nz when im done in ausieland


You might never leave Australia 2buckjr.

The Sheilas (chicks) are easy to pick up for Canadian guys down there. Seems the guys are more interested in their beer than the girls so you may just find the girl of your dreams there and never leave.

Just play it cool and show them your Ontario charm.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuckjr. said:


> Hey cazna ill stop by nz when im done in ausieland


Haha, ok buddy.

Seriously though, You may never be done with aussie, If you get in and like it you may do well, Much better than canada by the sounds of it. Its called the lucky country, Why?? Becouse of what they have in the ground, Mining, they money from that flows through the country, Perths a nice spot, Melbourne, Adalade, Brisbaine, cairns, hobart, all would have work for you.

I have some friends in perth, they do the iron ore mining, 2 weeks driving massive trucks and one freind whos been only doing it for 10months gets $3500, then a week off, then two weeks for another $3500, No living costs, No tools, No food or rent or vehicles to pay for. All wages, It soon adds up. Those guys build homes etc etc.

You just have to avoid all this :yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Haha! That made me laugh.
"I wanna go to Australia!" 
Sounded so excited!


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

cazna said:


> Haha, ok buddy.
> 
> Seriously though, You may never be done with aussie, If you get in and like it you may do well, Much better than canada by the sounds of it. Its called the lucky country, Why?? Becouse of what they have in the ground, Mining, they money from that flows through the country, Perths a nice spot, Melbourne, Adalade, Brisbaine, cairns, hobart, all would have work for you.
> 
> ...



That map needs updating. We have got dingos in the bit where it says nothing.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

gazman said:


> That map needs updating. We have got dingos in the bit where it says nothing.


Yeah and didn't somebody leave a big rock out there too?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Yep that is one dam big rock. You dont realize how big until you are there. I climbed to the top years ago even as a young buck it was hard work. You are not allowed to do that now. ( The traditional owners dont like it).


----------



## guijarrero (Oct 17, 2011)

chris said:


> nice job bud:thumbsup:. Angles has been the only reason Ive thought about getting a zook.


Cazna asked me to send you this video


----------

